# Trek superfly vs Stumpjumper comp carbon vs Raleigh Talus carbon elite



## kylen721 (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I am bike shopping and while I realize that the 3 bikes I am looking at are not exactly beginner bikes I am technically a beginner to the sport. I have loved bikes for quite some time but had mainly ridden on the road I road my first trail in 08 and the next time I road was some amazing single track on my vacation to CO this past summer. After that ride I knew that mountain biking would be a life long hobby of mine and so I am ready to buy a bike.

So far I am leaning toward the superfly but I am having a really tough time narrowing it down for sure. I am riding lots of rocky rooty trails with moderate climbing and overall good flow. I am in TX now but am planning on moving to CO in the next few years.

Thoughts?


----------



## jjmtb1 (Jul 15, 2008)

The similarly priced sf is a triple compared to a double front crank on the stumpy. Fox vs reba. Not much else different. As a beginer or a non beginer it wold be hard to notice much difference. Which ever fits best is the best choice.


----------



## Stuckinmuck (Jul 7, 2009)

The geometry as a beginner of the stumpjumper is going to suit you better. I just made the upgrade from stumpy to SF and am glad I didn't dive into the SF. The SF is not nearly as forgiving as the stumpy.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

If you avoid the Specialized products, you don't give the lawsuit happy folks you dollars to encourage more frivolous lawsuits.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

pimpbot said:


> If you avoid the Specialized products, you don't give the lawsuit happy folks you dollars to encourage more frivolous lawsuits.


You out there with the occupy morons?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

TwoTone said:


> You out there with the occupy morons?


Nice.

You support a multi million dollar company that sues a one man home run business (who doesn't even make bikes) for merely using the word 'epic' in their business name?

I guess you do.

I'm not sure what one has to do with the other, but why are you so threatened by the occupy folks, you wuss?


----------



## Broncojoe (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Kylen, Ive got two rides in so far on the Raleigh. It rides super stable and very fast. Great bike. I would definitely encourage you to check it out further. I just built it up recently and I'm looking forward to getting some more time on it.


----------

